# D2G and the constant headache of .629....



## pastadude (Feb 6, 2012)

The .629 update has been nothing but a headache. All I am trying to do is flash the new stable CM 7.2 mod on a D2G running a rooted version of .629. I constantly get stuck at the "M" boot logo then because of the locked bootloader, have no choice but to .sbf again and start the process all over. It's definitely becoming a hassle!

So I ask are any of these thing possible:

Flashing CM 7.2 from a rooted .629

Restoring a Nandroid backup from earlier (a CM 7.1 nightly that ran fine)

Not having to re-do the whole .sbf process EVERY TIME something goes wrong with the boot process.

I've searched up and down but I have just run out of patience. Any help is GREATLY appreciated.

Sincerely, exasperated.


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

If you're installing CM7 from the official Cyanogenmod site, that's exactly what you are doing wrong.

Repeating this for the 51st time: official stable builds of Cyanogenmod 7 available from the official Cyanogenmod site are made for 2.4.x firmware and are incompatible with 4.5.x and its kernel.

You must be on 2.4.x to run official CM7.

Do you copy?


----------



## pastadude (Feb 6, 2012)

i understand that has been the case for slightly older builds, however, considering they have now made an official stable release, i assumed support may have been restored. not only that, but if this is info that has been repeated ad infinitum, why are these issues not in a sticky?


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

In which sticky? No D2G users control Cyanogenmod forums/wiki or anything like that.

The support was never in, so it can't be "restored".


----------



## ElectroGeek (Sep 5, 2011)

Gasai Yuno said:


> In which sticky? No D2G users control Cyanogenmod forums/wiki or anything like that.
> 
> The support was never in, so it can't be "restored".


Rootzwiki is not (GASP) the only forum out there. This has been stickied over at XDA Developers.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=20417088

Droid2 Global
CM9-D2G-04032012
tapatalk2beta5


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

Well, the problem is with CM wiki and forums. The official site for CM. Which doesn't specify the firmware version that CM7 should be installed over.

Do you think every single person who wants to install CM7 would go to RW or XDA-Developers first, prior to the official site?


----------



## ElectroGeek (Sep 5, 2011)

Gasai Yuno said:


> Well, the problem is with CM wiki and forums. The official site for CM. Which doesn't specify the firmware version that CM7 should be installed over.
> 
> Do you think every single person who wants to install CM7 would go to RW or XDA-Developers first, prior to the official site?


I can only speak from personal experience, but
When I first got into this community I learned to read read read before doing something to my phone that could break it.

So, no, I don't think they would.

I do think they should.
Maybe that is just me being paranoid though.

The cm site should be updated and clarified though.









Sent from my DROID2 Global using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

You see, a user willing to install CM7 might be an HTC/Samsung device user. If you have a phone by HTC you can just follow CM wiki instructions, right?

Makes sense.

Now, how would that user even know that RootzWiki or XDA-Developers even exist? He knows that CM wiki has the instructions. He has no clue that those instructions are incorrect.


----------

